# Halloween Horror Mantid Contest



## cloud jaguar (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok so here's a first attempt at rules - any suggestions appreciated.

SAMPLE RULES FOR "HALLOWEEN HORROR MANTID CONTEST"

This contest is for a picture of the scariest looking mantid for Haloween . The picture must be submitted to ______ by ______ date.

1. Final Entry date - before halloween - when?

2. Prizes - there are several ideas here. I dont know what is best. One option is to have a single prize sent to winner. or Participants enter by agreeing to give a small prize - the problem with these is shipping costs. Any suggestions?

3. Judges - probably best to make a poll - even given problems with this method in the past. this way it would open up the contest to forum members.

4. Rules. The picture must be made specically for this contest - no prior created pictures allowed. Can use any computer program or camera effect or props or any other means. No modifying images of mantids by any other photographer than yourself without their express permission and no passing other's work off as your own. All entries must include 1) name of image, 2) name of photographer, 3) name of contest entrant, 4) date entry completed. Also, we could have 3 categories: photoshop, diorama, art.

What else?


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 13, 2009)

Sounds fun. I like the different categories since some of us (including me) don't have photo shop. What about a "light effects" category?


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 14, 2009)

Rebecca at mantisplace.com has generously expressed that she would be interested in sponsoring a prize for this contest! Yay. Many thanks to her.

Now, if anyone is interested in participating, reply and lets start refining the rules!


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm down!


----------



## grant (Sep 14, 2009)

Sounds like a fun contest, count me in.

Grant


----------



## spicey (Sep 15, 2009)

Halloween is my favorite holiday, count me in!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 16, 2009)

So, anyone else interested? I am deciding what to award as prises, some mantis, I'm thinking? :lol:


----------



## agent A (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm in! First I've got to make a mantis look very scary. I have a creobroter who bit me, and ever since his mouth has been blood red!!!


----------



## agent A (Sep 16, 2009)

I am working on a scene that will include a mantis. I garauntee that it will be the most horrific, grotesque, gut-renching thing you've ever seen!


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 16, 2009)

agent A said:


> I garauntee that it will be the most horrific, grotesque, gut-renching thing you've ever seen!


Doupt it  

Anyone who has played either F.E.A.R., Dead space, Gears of war 2, or left 4 dead will not be in for a suprise anytime soon


----------



## agent A (Sep 16, 2009)

well it will be somewhat scary.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 16, 2009)

UPDATE!!!! HALLOWEEN HORROR MANTID PHOTO CONTEST

Ok here are some updates i have been thinking about for this contest.

Purpose: This Halloween contest aims to create the creepiest, scariest, or most horrideously horrifying pictue of a mantid (or mantids). It can be in the form of a fake movie poster, picure of a diarama, a photoshopped image, picture of a specially lit image, a picture of a hand drawn or computer generated image or painted image, or the like.

1. Submission Deadline - photos must be submitted a week in advance by being emailed to _________. __________ will then place the images onto a thread on Halloween and then members will vote in a separate poll for a winner. Is this the best way to do it? I dont know.

2. Prizes - as you may know, Hibiscusmile of mantisplace.com has generously offered to sponsor this event. In order for her to know how many prizes may be needed, participants need to post that they want to participate  !?!?!

3. Patcicipants. Here is the list so far:

1. Arkanis and wife

2. ABbuggin

3. Vera_Renczi

4. Grant

5. Spicy

6. Agent A

7. Chase (added 09-16-09)

8. Opivy (added 09-16-09)

9. Katnapper (added 09-16-09)

10. Orin (added 09-16-09)

the following members seemed interested -- so you participating?  

10. d17oug18

11. rick

12. tier

4. Rules. The picture must be taken specically for this contest - it can be a modification of an earlier made image. Participants can use any lighting effect, visual trick, computer program, art techniques, camera effect or props or any other means. Entries must include 1) name of image, 2) name of photographer, 3) name of contest entrant, and 4) respect copyright laws.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

Add me!!  Grant you are going DOWN!!!!!!!


----------



## spicey (Sep 16, 2009)

A couple of questions....

1) Does it have to be scary? Or can we have different categories, like cutest costume, scariest pic, etc.

2) Can you enter different pics into separate categories?


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 16, 2009)

agent A said:


> I'm in! First I've got to make a mantis look very scary. I have a creobroter who bit me, and ever since his mouth has been blood red!!!


I wonder why it bit you


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 16, 2009)

spicey said:


> A couple of questions....1) Does it have to be scary? Or can we have different categories, like cutest costume, scariest pic, etc.
> 
> 2) Can you enter different pics into separate categories?


good questions! probably best to address those to the sponsor - Hibiscusmile??  I was initially envisioning this as a single entry per person scary thing, however, im open to whatever works.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 16, 2009)

hah! dont look at me, I dont know, whatever floats your boat works for me! But maybe just best overall, I dont know, just dont know :huh:


----------



## Orin (Sep 16, 2009)

Fall Mantis


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 17, 2009)

Count me in....


----------



## Opivy (Sep 17, 2009)

me too =) Just gotta gut a couple of small rodents, and i'll be all set =0.

Just kidding....


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 17, 2009)

3. Participants. Here is the list so far:

1. Arkanis and wife

2. ABbuggin

3. Vera_Renczi

4. Grant

5. Spicy

6. Agent A

7. Chase (added 09-16-09)

8. Opivy (added 09-16-09)

9. Katnapper (added 09-16-09)

10. Orin (added 09-16-09)

the following members seemed interested -- so you participating?  

10. d17oug18

11. rick

12. tier


----------



## Pelle (Sep 17, 2009)

Add me as well


----------



## agent A (Sep 17, 2009)

Orin said:


> Fall Mantis


boo! I emailed hibiscusmile my picture called "The Night of Halloween"


----------



## agent A (Sep 17, 2009)

let me see if I can upload this here:


----------



## agent A (Sep 17, 2009)

oh dang it! first I try to put it in the gallery, now this! I really need to get a photobucket or something.


----------



## d17oug18 (Sep 17, 2009)

i have a horrible camera, so if it has to be our own picture, this contest is not for me, sorry...

Let me know if the rules change.


----------



## sbugir (Sep 17, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> Doupt it  Anyone who has played either F.E.A.R., Dead space, Gears of war 2, or left 4 dead will not be in for a suprise anytime soon


Hee hee FEAR Ahh, great times alma... Dead space wasnt too bad, GOW is gorey as heck, and left 4 dead is just cheesy gore that i love  . But you are totally right...Agent A is gonna have to have some pretty gruesome stuff to compete with GoW2 and Fear...


----------



## sbugir (Sep 17, 2009)

Im in by the way. Provided I can draw the picture


----------



## agent A (Sep 17, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Hee hee FEAR Ahh, great times alma... Dead space wasnt too bad, GOW is gorey as heck, and left 4 dead is just cheesy gore that i love  . But you are totally right...Agent A is gonna have to have some pretty gruesome stuff to compete with GoW2 and Fear...


it is greusome. wait till you see it.


----------



## agent A (Sep 17, 2009)

Got it! Please visit this link to view my picture!

The Night of Halloween


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh dang, nightmares


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 17, 2009)

3. Participants. Here is most recent updated list.

1. Arkanis and wife

2. ABbuggin

3. Vera_Renczi

4. Grant

5. Spicy

6. Agent A

7. Chase (added 09-16-09)

8. Opivy (added 09-16-09)

9. Katnapper (added 09-16-09)

10. Orin (added 09-16-09)

11. Pele (added 09-17-09)

12. Lemminiwinks (added 09-17-09)

the following members seemed interested -- so you participating?

11. rick

12. tier


----------



## agent A (Sep 17, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> Oh dang, nightmares


you really thought it was that scary?


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 17, 2009)

agent A said:


> Got it! Please visit this link to view my picture!The Night of Halloween


And somehow.... that's just not what I was expecting. Or was it? B)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, I for one won't sleep tonight! BTW, is that real blood?


----------



## sbugir (Sep 17, 2009)

agent A said:


> you really thought it was that scary?


I hope those weren't real beanie babies, oh the terror!


----------



## Pelle (Sep 18, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> i have a horrible camera, so if it has to be our own picture, this contest is not for me, sorry...Let me know if the rules change.


If you want, you may use my pictures for this contest ( Other people as well )

Here are some links to old topics:

Click

Click

and

Click


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 18, 2009)

Are we supposed to put submissions in this thread? And how many submissions per person?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh Phil, a little ole pic like that won't keep u awake :lol: I can just imagine you've seen worse... and we need more rules!!!

Martin you are gonna have to make a rule post.


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 18, 2009)

I should have one done by this weekend. gotta finish my decorating!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 18, 2009)

2nd UPDATE!!!! HALLOWEEN HORROR MANTID PHOTO CONTEST

Looks like we are getting more particpants - already some submissions too! cool  

Purpose: This Halloween contest aims to create the creepiest, scariest, or most horrideously horrifying pictue of a mantid (or mantids). It can be in the form of a fake movie poster, picure of a diarama, a photoshopped image, picture of a specially lit image, a picture of a hand drawn or computer generated image or painted image, or the like.

1. Submission Deadline - photos must be submitted a week in advance by posted to a new tread which has been created in the forum Announcements section called HALLOWEEN PHOTO CONTEST SUBMISSIONS. Other than descriptive information required, please try to post to no text to that thread and only links to pictures. Keep all comments and text about the submissions on this threadwill then place the images onto a thread on Halloween and then members will vote in a separate poll for a winner. Is this the best way to do it? I dont know.

2. Prizes - as you may know, Hibiscusmile of mantisplace.com has generously offered to sponsor this event. In order for her to know how many prizes may be needed, participants need to post that they want to participate !?!?!

3. Patcicipants. Here is the list so far:

1. Arkanis and wife

2. ABbuggin

3. Vera_Renczi

4. Grant

5. Spicy

6. Agent A

7. Chase (added 09-16-09)

8. Opivy (added 09-16-09)

9. Katnapper (added 09-16-09)

10. Orin (added 09-16-09)

11. Pele (added 09-17-09)

12. Lemminiwinks (added 09-17-09)

the following members seemed interested -- so you participating?

11. rick

12. tier

4. Rules. The picture must be taken specically for this contest - it can be a modification of an earlier made image. Participants can use any lighting effect, visual trick, computer program, art techniques, camera effect or props or any other means. Entries must include 1) name of image, 2) name of photographer, 3) name of contest entrant, and 4) respect copyright laws. You can use/alter images of others with their express permission (such as Pele gave for the above images).

5. Number of submissions - there is really only one category for this contest - so everyone gets one submission.

If anyone proposes new rules or has a good reason to change existing ones, lets hear it.


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 18, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 18, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> 1. Submission Deadline - photos must be submitted a week in advance


A week in advance of Halloween? So would that be the 24th?


----------



## tier (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes, I join. Funny. I can offer a little price as well.

regards


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 18, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> A week in advance of Halloween? So would that be the 24th?


That is just an arbitrary date - since participants will post their entry themselves to the post HALLOWEEN PHOTO CONTEST SUBMISSIONS i guess people could submit pics later - just as long as all entries are submitted BEFORE Halloween so that people can vote on a poll on Halloween day for the winner!

UPDATED PARTICIPANT LIST

1. Arkanis and wife

2. ABbuggin

3. Vera_Renczi

4. Grant

5. Spicy

6. Agent A

7. Chase (added 09-16-09)

8. Opivy (added 09-16-09)

9. Katnapper (added 09-16-09)

10. Orin (added 09-16-09)

11. Pele (added 09-17-09)

12. Lemminiwinks (added 09-17-09)

13. Kamakiri (added 09-18-09)

14. Tier (added 09-18-09)


----------



## agent A (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay here is how I made my picture. I took dry grass and glued it to a shoe boxed that was rigged for this purpose. Then I put a tinkie winkie doll and used food coloring as blood. The organs were clay and a fake frog stomach. The black sheet was of course a black sheet. The wolves and bats were beenie babies and the bat had a black string on each leg which both became a large knot where a pin went through and stuck it to the back of the box which you didn't see. The thing in Metal's arms is a piece of paper towel with food coloring on it. No one is to copy my picture or I will personally report you to an administrator.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 19, 2009)

Ah why not, i'm in too.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 19, 2009)

agent A said:


> Okay here is how I made my picture. I took dry grass and glued it to a shoe boxed that was rigged for this purpose. Then I put a tinkie winkie doll and used food coloring as blood. The organs were clay and a fake frog stomach. The black sheet was of course a black sheet. The wolves and bats were beenie babies and the bat had a black string on each leg which both became a large knot where a pin went through and stuck it to the back of the box which you didn't see. The thing in Metal's arms is a piece of paper towel with food coloring on it. No one is to copy my picture or I will personally report you to an administrator.


Agent, A. I seriously wish that you would have posted this earlier. As it is, I printed off two dozen copies of your pic on heavy weight bond, suitable for framing, kept two for myself and mailed the rest out to friends in those cylinder thingies. It was simple, though painful, to destroy my own copies, but now I shall have to Email all my friends to ask them to shred the pix without looking at them. All I can say is tsk.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 19, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Agent, A. I seriously wish that you would have posted this earlier. As it is, I printed off two dozen copies of your pic on heavy weight bond, suitable for framing, kept two for myself and mailed the rest out to friends in those cylinder thingies. It was simple, though painful, to destroy my own copies, but now I shall have to Email all my friends to ask them to shred the pix without looking at them. All I can say is tsk.


Oh no, Phil.... the horror of it!


----------



## agent A (Sep 19, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Agent, A. I seriously wish that you would have posted this earlier. As it is, I printed off two dozen copies of your pic on heavy weight bond, suitable for framing, kept two for myself and mailed the rest out to friends in those cylinder thingies. It was simple, though painful, to destroy my own copies, but now I shall have to Email all my friends to ask them to shred the pix without looking at them. All I can say is tsk.


I meant not to copy it and use it for the competition, you can print, edit, do whatever you want with it as long as you don't use it to help you win this contest. I don't care if you print some for your own purposes, just don't take it and edit it and post it here as your entry and don't print it and use it as like a model so you can make a diaramma exactly like mine.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 19, 2009)

agent A said:


> I meant not to copy it and use it for the competition, you can print, edit, do whatever you want with it as long as you don't use it to help you win this contest. I don't care if you print some for your own purposes, just don't take it and edit it and post it here as your entry and don't print it and use it as like a model so you can make a diaramma exactly like mine.


Hey Phil, if you have enough printer ink, paper, envelopes, and stamps you could horrify the entire state of Arizona!


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 19, 2009)

agent A said:


> No one is to copy my picture or I will personally report you to an administrator.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

As if. Stop creating drama for yourself. You'll enjoy life more that way.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2009)

So Phil that was the box i got from you that said "open at your one risk for ungodly things are contained within" i just dug a hole and tossed it in then burned the cloths i had on when i did the deed.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 20, 2009)

UPDATED PARTICIPANT LIST - we now have 16 participants!

1. Arkanis and wife

2. ABbuggin

3. Vera_Renczi

4. Grant

5. Spicy

6. Agent A

7. Chase (added 09-16-09)

8. Opivy (added 09-16-09)

9. Katnapper (added 09-16-09)

10. Orin (added 09-16-09)

11. Pele (added 09-17-09)

12. Lemminiwinks (added 09-17-09)

13. Kamakiri (added 09-18-09)

14. Tier (added 09-18-09)

15. Idolomantis (added 09-19-09)

16. Apollo Staar (added 09-20-09)

17. TropidO mAntis (added 09-23-09)


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, good news! It appears we have, at last count, 17 people participating in the HALLOWEEN HORROR MANTID PHOTO CONTEST - yay! Already some people have posted entries! (Post #54 above contains the most recent participant list).

Keep those photo entries coming! We are working on ours today!

Regarding the other thread in this subforium containing pictures, when it comes nearer to poll/judging time perhaps a kind mod would not mind erasing all the non-photo posts from the thread containing the entries!


----------



## Orin (Oct 18, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Agent, A. I seriously wish that you would have posted this earlier. As it is, I printed off two dozen copies of your pic on heavy weight bond, suitable for framing, kept two for myself and mailed the rest out to friends in those cylinder thingies. It was simple, though painful, to destroy my own copies, but now I shall have to Email all my friends to ask them to shred the pix without looking at them. All I can say is tsk.


I can't believe this is the first I'm reading of this. You never wrote me Phil, I thought it was yours (or at least that's the way is was presented in the frame I recieved). I had it blown up and painted on the hood of my car.


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 18, 2009)

Orin said:


> I can't believe this is the first I'm reading of this. You never wrote me Phil, I thought it was yours (or at least that's the way is was presented in the frame I recieved). I had it blown up and painted on the hood of my car.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 23, 2009)

Reminder to participants (and note to self): Time to get those last minute entries in under the wire - the deadline for this contest is approaching. I think the final deadline is Oct 30 so that members can vote by poll on Oct 31 - Halloween.

Exciting secret prize sponsored by Mantisplace.com


----------

